# is this baby tears?



## TigerLilly (Feb 11, 2007)

I bought it yesterday. A 4'' specimen for $4.99. It's in a 10gal with with two 15watt flourescent light bulbs. Two comets 3'' are in the tank. They are just in there until spring when they go back out into the pond. Sand is the substrate. Should I use CO2 AND ferts?


----------



## MrSanders (Mar 5, 2006)

It looks more like Glossostigma elatinoides to me... though its hard to tell from the pic.


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

MrSanders said:


> It looks more like Glossostigma elatinoides to me...


Me too.
Glosso is a difficult plant to grow with your tank set up. It does grow better with CO2 and ferts but I have grown it in a low-light, no ferts tank. It would just grow tall like a stem plant. But your other problem is the goldfish are probably going to chew it to shreds.
Hate to be the bearer of bad news but, If I was you I would try to take it back and get a tougher plant that wont get eaten by the goldies and can live in your water conditions like Anubias or Java fern.


----------



## TigerLilly (Feb 11, 2007)

MrSanders said:


> It looks more like Glossostigma elatinoides to me... though its hard to tell from the pic.


Is it the clearity of the picture that is keeping you from determining what it is for sure? I can take more pictures of it.


----------



## Sammie7 (Oct 3, 2006)

No, it's most definately glosso. It's just growing tall and not short. It doesn't look like baby tears at all. 
Glosso: Glossostigma - Glossostigma elatinoides
Babytears: Baby Tears - Micranthemum umbrosum


----------



## TigerLilly (Feb 11, 2007)

Sammie7 said:


> No, it's most definately glosso. It's just growing tall and not short. It doesn't look like baby tears at all.
> Glosso: Glossostigma - Glossostigma elatinoides
> Babytears: Baby Tears - Micranthemum umbrosum


How long can I keep it alive under 30watts of flourescent lighting on a 10gal? (just until I can get proper lighting for it.


----------



## Sammie7 (Oct 3, 2006)

I don't know I have never had it before. I'm sure it will be fine for the time being though. It will just grow tall from not having a lot of light. Though, many people would say that I have low-light with my 20 watts over my ten gallon, I can grow a lot of different plants. Anyways, plants can survive several days _without_ light, so they should be just fine in your tank _with_ light. I'd just seperate them out so the bottom leaves can get light as well.


----------

